# How do I check the timing belt?



## jettarabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought a b5 with the 30 valve 2.8 with and I was wondering how do I check the timing belt for wear? The previous owner got it at 107,000 and didn't know if it was done. It currently has 141,000.


----------



## Rolph (May 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

There's no 100% positive method to check the timing belt. You can only check visually for signs of wear, cracking, etc....

Even at 141k (I'm assuming miles), you should be thinking about replacing the timing belt. I did mine every 65-70k. So if your car has not had the belt changed yet, I would say get it done and quick! Do the belt, pullies, thermostat, water pump while you're in there.


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

If its at 141k the belt was done. They will not make it trust me.
Have it done by 180k.


----------

